# Upgrade/Downgrade driver igxprd32



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi, I am trying to find the right driver to fix my blue screen of death when i play warcraft...
igxprd32.dll is the shifty file that causes my crashes.
I've done some research and I have searched intel download centre... no use...

Can anyone please find me a link to upgrade/downgrade my driver to make it compatible.

A lot of the drivers available for download are for G41 or 845G chipsets

My one is Mobile Intel (R) 965 Express Chipset Family

help wanted: much appreciated~!


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you give us a make and model of your machine?
I assume it is a laptop. If it is a desktop then also get us a make and model unless custom built then we will need the model of the motherboard and make and model of the Power supply and video card.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Also try this link and check for any updates. You may also want to try uninstalling your video card driver and then rebooting and letting it reinstall the driver...

Intel® Driver Update Utility for graphics drivers - Check for the latest driver


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

visseroth said:


> Can you give us a make and model of your machine?
> I assume it is a laptop. If it is a desktop then also get us a make and model unless custom built then we will need the model of the motherboard and make and model of the Power supply and video card.


Frankly, I am sorry but I do not know if mine is custom built!!! I think it is, and here are the 'specs'

Intel (R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
T5870 @ 2.00GHz
2.00 GHz, 2.99 GB of RAM

Intel
965 Express Chipset Family

Anyway, I have uninstalled the driver, now that i can still use my pc, without worrying about blue screen of death, i wish now to get my driver up to scratch for my games.

Ok, so after i uninstall it, it says "found new hardware" i think. How do i get it to RE-INSTALL?!


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Graphics Driver	
Product Detected	
Current Driver Installed	

I checked out the testing thingy (after uninstalling the drivers) and im not surprised it ended up with NULL...


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Well that bites and you reinstall the driver by rebooting or if it indicates that it found new hardware then it will reinstall the driver all by itself.

Hopefully that helps but I did hit up the forums and that error seems to be a problem with the Intel video chipset as that chipset wasn't designed to play games on, it was designed to save power and for simple use.


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Well there is a "found new hardware wizard" but the latest option is Intel 82815.
No option of Intel 965 Express Chipset Family

How do drivers work: this could help my find a driver. How does one know whether a driver is compatible with certain hardware? Would I have to choose a compatible driver to work with my hardware?

Also, I don't know what my hardware is (how do you find out??) except it says "This wizard helps you install software for:
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)"


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Download Everest in my Signature and take a look at your hardware information. Generate a report and post the hardware findings.


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

just everest, not the successor aida64?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Well Aida64 I believe took over Everest, so yes, Aida64 or 32, depending on your architecture.


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry again, i'm really noob. I don't know if i'm 32 or 64...


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Well being you are running XP, I doubt it is 64 bit, you would know as 64 is uncommon. Use the 32.


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't find AIDA32, so would everest be good?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

EVEREST Discontinued | Lavalys.com

That should do you just fine, give it a shot.


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, I have attached a file containing all hardware info. :laugh:


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Try downloading this and see if it gives you any fits...
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18774&ProdId=2800&lang=eng


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Well now that i have this driver... which was compatible ... it still stalled.

Now its igxpdx32.dll....
so i've done some research... and have decided to download a previous version of a graphics driver. hoping it will work!


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmmm... I still haven't got it solved...
Would you happen to have archived drivers?
Intel download centre doesn't seem to have any old versions.

win2k_xp1433.exe
win2k_xp1424.exe

I've been trying to find where to download them from, but i have no luck :upset:


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

There wouldn't be too much harm if i did choose to downgrade my driver would there?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

nope. make sure you uninstall the newer driver first or Windows won't want to downgrade it but as long as it is the proper driver for the device you'll be fine.


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Darn. I'll guess I'll have to wait until i get another computer.... X(.
So how about my text file? anything there helped?


----------



## lifelimit (Mar 12, 2011)

I use Notebook ACER Aspire 5920 

I just install Windows XP and I have same problem 

I try to install Intel GMA many versions. then i can solved it!

Uninstall your Intel GMA driver.

and download this file

win2k_xp14323.exe

install it. restart and enjoy to play :wave:


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

Like I can trust mediafire....
Please, this is your first post, and this just looks like a scam for a virus.
Soooo.... I guess I'll live without one TYVM


----------



## lifelimit (Mar 12, 2011)

this is my real post

it isn't scam or virus. :tongue:


----------



## agogo (Dec 10, 2010)

it's on mediafire, so i cannot trust it?


----------

